# Top Round Roast



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

I did a naked sear on this Top Round roast and then seasoned with Wolfe Rub Bold.  We also had some baked potatoes and corn wrapped in foil with butter, garlic and onion powders and salt and pepper.  Turned out great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks awesome as usual Larry!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 10, 2007)

Lookin Great Larry


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks like it came out perfect Larry.. Good job!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jun 10, 2007)

larry that sound very good I like your way of thinking when it come to food. By way when can I come and pick up your weber you no longer use.LOL


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Yum!!!


----------



## TheCook (Jun 10, 2007)

Man that looks good Larry.  Why did you season it after searing?  What kind of grill do you have there?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

That look incredible Larry.  Very nice color.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Man that looks good Larry.  Why did you season it after searing?  What kind of grill do you have there?



It's just another method, but it does help prevent rubs from burning, especially ones with sugar.


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 10, 2007)

I hate when people ask him about his grill.


----------



## john a (Jun 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hate when people ask him about his grill.



If you win the sauce contest people will be asking about your grill.   

As usual, looks good Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 10, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hate when people ask him about his grill.



Shoot I forgot to mention that part!  Thanks for the reminder Bruce!




			
				Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Man that looks good Larry.  Why did you season it after searing?  *What kind of grill do you have there*?



It is an XL Primo Oval Kamado, the biggest on the market today!!!  Very versatile cooker for smoking from 170*-250* and from grilling up to 700*.  Super efficient on fuel as well.  If you're interested visit www.wolferub.com . That's for you Brucie


----------



## knine (Jun 11, 2007)

now thats funny  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Larry wrote...It is an XL Primo Oval Kamado, the biggest on the market today!!! Very versatile cooker for smoking from 170*-250* and from grilling up to 700*. Super efficient on fuel as well. If you're interested visit www.wolferub.com . That's for you Brucie

700 aint that hot, 1000 is. Remember My gasser will melt glass
_________________


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Larry wrote...It is an XL Primo Oval Kamado, the biggest on the market today!!! Very versatile cooker for smoking from 170*-250* and from grilling up to 700*. Super efficient on fuel as well. If you're interested visit www.wolferub.com . That's for you Brucie
> 
> 700 aint that hot, 1000 is. Remember My gasser will melt glass
> _________________




I never said it was hot, I just said it would cook up to 700* BOY!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 11, 2007)

seems like you could get it hotter pretty easily, is it not
reccomended?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> seems like you could get it hotter pretty easily, is it not
> reccomended?



Well I guess you can get it hotter, I don't really see any advantage to going above 700*.  I know the commercial kitchens sear in the 1800*, but I'm happy with the sear I get even at lower temps.  I cooked that roast at 500* for the entire cook and it turned out great.  I doubt going to 700*, 1000* or even higher would have made it any better.  Just my .02.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2007)

craig castille said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Just curious...but how big was the top round, and how long did it take to cook at 500?



Craig it was about 2lbs and it took about 20 minutes to get to 130*


----------



## john a (Jun 12, 2007)

What kind of rub do you use on melted glass?


----------

